# Blue Card Holder's Parents



## lamp9417 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello,

I am currently considering applying for a Blue Card as a highly skilled professional. I am 22, and unmarried if that is a factor. My question is this: after I get my Blue Card, and be settled in Germany, given that I have sufficient funds to sponsor them and living space, as well as provide them with proper health insurance, would they be able to apply to join me permanently? 

They are married to one another, and we live together as a family currently in a non-EU country (none of us are/are related to EU citizens). We would continue living together as a family still, and I would be responsible for their expenses + what we have in family savings.

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

No, only parents of minor German children qualify for family reunification permits. Foreign parents with children over 18 cannot be sponsored.


----------

